# A new saw stopping device!



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

This is a new patent pending device that looks very interesting.

*Check this out.*


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Interesting, but not available yet. The site is only offering licenses under a pending patent(s). Since the Sawstop inventor is (was?) a patent attorney, there will probably be a lengthy battle over these patents.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*One thing I like about this, is you don't have to replace the brake mechanism every time it activates.*


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Yep, this one has been around for about a year that I know of, I did a thred on it, Patron, did a thread on it.
Seems that there should be more interest than there is. This might never make it out of the guys garage, or maybe something will hit the market in a year or two, or three.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

This has been around for awhile , but thanks for the update : ) Hopefully he can get it to market soon !


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

The basic problem with this design is that it is integrated into the guard. But a tremendous number of accidents, including the controversial Ryobi one, happen with saws where the guard has been removed.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I know a few dummies that have removed the brake system from their Saw Stop, too. Or never replaced it after the first activation on wet wood.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I'm sorry if this has been around awhile, but it doesn't hurt to know what's up, & coming.

Some LJs like me may not have seen this before.*


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

This device, in my opinion, is waiting on some guidance from the Consumer Products Safety Comission. They won't spend a pile of money to introduce something to find out it will not meet the requirements of the coming regulations.

This thing stops a spinning blade in about an 1/8th of a second. That's about 7 or 8 revolutions of the blade. It can't be activated by blade contact because it's too slow to prevent a significant injury at that point of detection.

As soon as the CPSC gets its input from the public, and get's its kick backs and perks all lined up from lobbiest and special interest groups, it will make a rulling and then manufacturers will know how to move forward.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I also wonder if this gadget can even get off of the ground. The sawstop guy is a patent attorney and you can bet the ranch that his patent application was written as broadly as possible. That may prevent any other device triggered by a blade contacting flesh from getting a patent.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not sure that SawStop's patent would apply here. First, Sawstop uses capacitance to sense contact whereas this appears to be either infrared or optical from what I can see. patents cover specific methods, not general principles. Second, the Sawstop uses a physical blade brake where this appears to stop the motor electrically. Again, the goal is the same, but the method is different.

My big issue with this is that on a table saw, you are likely to have at least have a blade revolution. I'm sure that they cover that by having the sensor stop the blade *before* contact is made (they have a non-contact sensor), but this might not give enough time for the sort of accident that comes from hands being pulled violently into the blade path as can happen with some kickback incidents.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

If you can show that your patent is significantly different than another, you can get a patent issued. Or wait until the patent runs out.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

This device is sufficiently different to saw stop that it's doubtful it could be challenged.
Of course the real issue here is that everyone want to make money off of personal safety. The design here doesn't look too complex, it merely senses when the figures are too close to the blade, not touching it. If you really want to revolutionize safety, then open source the design and have everyone start making their own or have competitors coming in to improve it. Otherwise we will stagnate discussing saw stop for decades with lawyers and regulators while safety is being ignored.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Saw Stop redirects energy. By grabbing and holding the edge of the spinning blade, the energy is redirected to snatching the blade below the table. It doesn't have to stop the mass of the spinning motor either, because the arbor can still spin a little, even with the blade stopped. A brilliant idea. A patented idea. As I said before, nothing else can work like this, and nothing else will work as well.

Before the Whirlwind could stop the blade as fast as the Saw Stop it has to also stop the spinning mass of the motor. It actually uses the motor as the brake. That motor mass is huge compared to the blade. I suspect they have gotten all the stopping ability they can get without twisting the arbor off and are just waiting to see if 7 revolution of the blade will meet the requirements of the coming regulations.

Bunkie said, "you are likely to have at least have a blade revolution". No, you are going to have 7 or 8 blade revolutions based on the numbers claimed by Whirlwind themselves..

Nobody is going to do anything until the regulation is defined. One reason other companies would not adopt the SawStop technology when it was offered to them was the liability issue. How could you sell an inexpensive jobsite saw besides a very expensive cabinet saw with a safety brake and not get sued for offering the inexpensive saw without a brake. You have already admitted the price of the brake is too expensive to include on the cheap saw. You are putting cost above safety. If you redesigned the jobsite saw to have a SawStop brake module it might have to sell for $1000. Then you just put yourself out of the market for job site saws where you would have to compete with $100 saws.

No. The regulation has to come first. Then engineers and marketers and lawyers will have to do their thing before the free market can iron it all out.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good one, thanks Dick.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

I have been watching this product for quite some time with great interest - I am looking at outfitting it on my Delta TS & a new TBD Panel saw - its a great product, and hopefully overcomes the problem of cutting Green wood, that the SawStop has

Thanks for posting this


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*vonhagen* , you're correct..there's no substitute for personal safety and awareness in the shop : )


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

_*Right on about safety, you have to pay attention all of the time.*_


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Its too big, not to mention that I never use a blade guard.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I like the aspect of the dust collector built into the guard. Your lungs are just as important as your fingers.*


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Dick fine wood working just did a artical about this, and in relation to saw stop, you might find it interesting.
Mostly lawsuit stuff- saw safety- and where the table saw industry is headed on the safety issue.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thanks for your input Bob!

I've read that, it's were I got the link to Whirlwind. I forgot to mention FWW.

I didn't use the FWW link because, sometimes you have to be a subscriber to open their links.*


----------



## Twoshoes (Oct 25, 2011)

That is amazing!


----------



## Twoshoes (Oct 25, 2011)

I like Cedar.


----------



## Twoshoes (Oct 25, 2011)

I hope I'm not back drunk tomorrow.


----------



## Twoshoes (Oct 25, 2011)

My saw is broke. Helpz.


----------



## Twoshoes (Oct 25, 2011)

Anybody up for a circle saw in LA? PM me.


----------



## Twoshoes (Oct 25, 2011)

Anybody down to carve a polar bear cane? PM me.


----------

